# My flowers won't breed?



## MelbaBear (Apr 5, 2017)

So I have a bunch of flowers laid out on my beach, kind of like this, to get orange: 

r= red flower
y= yellow flower
x= space

RxRxR
xYxYx
RxRxR

And I water them daily with the golden can, but they never seem to breed! I've had them laid out for around a week now, and still nothing. Am I doing something wrong? I also have the beautiful town ordinance, so I can't figure out why they're not breeding


----------



## carp (Apr 5, 2017)

there's roughly a 1/8 chance of a flower breeding with another when watered, so you're just being unlucky, it seems..


----------



## MelbaBear (Apr 5, 2017)

carp said:


> there's roughly a 1/8 chance of a flower breeding with another when watered, so you're just being unlucky, it seems..



Ah, that must be it then!


----------



## Nanabells (Apr 5, 2017)

Try planting fertilizers next to the flowers! That always works for me. (From my experience) it guarantees that you get a new flower every day, but of course, sometimes, you don't get the hybrid you want. And also, you have to rebury a new fertilizer every day D:


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Apr 5, 2017)

My earliest hybrid plots were made of 2 or 3 rows of red roses in the middle and outlined with yellow roses. A pattern like this did wonders for me.


----------



## MelbaBear (Apr 5, 2017)

Nanabells said:


> Try planting fertilizers next to the flowers! That always works for me. (From my experience) it guarantees that you get a new flower every day, but of course, sometimes, you don't get the hybrid you want. And also, you have to rebury a new fertilizer every day D:



Oh, I didn't know fertilizer helped with flower breeding, I thought it was just for getting perfect fruit trees! Thank you 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ehingen Guy said:


> My earliest hybrid plots were made of 2 or 3 rows of red roses in the middle and outlined with yellow roses. A pattern like this did wonders for me.



I'll try that, thank you! I thought my pattern might be the problem.


----------



## Athelwyn (Apr 5, 2017)

I think the pattern you're using _should_ be fine...? Ehingen Guy's pattern does sound like a good one to try. Are you watering lots of other flowers in the town as well? If so, try limiting your watering to only these particular flowers for a day or so, and see if that works.

Also, if you have flowers that were hacked into the game (whether by you or by someone else), they will not spawn hybrids. They'll only spawn regular flowers. 

(If you have hacked flower seed bags, though, those flowers _will_ spawn hybrids.)


----------



## Mari-Golds (Apr 6, 2017)

I heard fertilizer can be used to help em breed


----------



## katysu (Apr 6, 2017)

Very good advice posted and should help.

One comment - I've had very poor results from trying to breed flowers on the beach - yes I know a lot of players say they do very well. I haven't, I very rarely get any flower added from those on the beach (so long as I discount the ones planted by villagers).
Certainly not very fast. (laid out for a week? mine have been there months & spawned one hybrid, a few normal). 

I have got breeding groups on the beach - did this to try & eliminate villagers planting flowers - it does not stop them even if the flowers are on a private beach (accessible via wet suit only). 

Don't give up on the beach but also try around town. I do way better in town. 
I read & entirely subjective & no idea if true or not, but it sort of stuck in my mind, that you do better on grass areas than mud  - shrug - anything to help it along so at least some of my flowers are on grass!

Fertiliser buried in the middle of definite help - not sure if you use a gold shovel it helps a bit more - probably a gold shovel makes no difference? (its for money trees only?)


----------



## lolita.x (Apr 6, 2017)

try placing the flowers diagonally in a diamond shape with fertilizer in the middle


----------



## stitchmaker (Apr 6, 2017)

I planted mine like this
RXYXRXYX
XRXYXRXY
YXRXYXRX
XYXRXYXR

Since you have beautiful only water the Red and Yellow Rose batch.  Don't water the rest of your flowers. 
Best place to plant them is where you noticed hybrids grew a lot on their own.   In my main town they liked two sections of the beach.  In my other town they grew next to city hall.   A lot of players use the beach so houses don't land on their flowers or less chance of villager planting there.


----------



## MelbaBear (Apr 7, 2017)

Wow, so much great advice! Thank you, guys. I've been trying a few of the tips and I got two orange flowers today!


----------



## Jaybird21 (Jun 12, 2017)

A better way to breed flowers is like this:
R-red flower
W- white flower 

.         R
      W   W            
.         R            In the middle of them put some fertilizer and water them.  At 6:00 A.M. The next day there should be a flower.  In this example there would be a pink one


----------



## NormalVillager (Jun 12, 2017)

I was decorating around my house with Red Roses and the next day they'd just bred so it's possible you're just being unlucky,


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Jun 12, 2017)

stitchmaker said:


> I planted mine like this
> RXYXRXYX
> XRXYXRXY
> YXRXYXRX
> ...



I can't help but notice that you have all the yellow roses aligned in your pattern. Having yellow touch yellow is a bad idea, as it only leads to more yellow. Just saying.


----------

